# Peanut Shell vs. Hotsling



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the differences are between these two slings? I have the Hotsling but was interested in the PS -- it *looks* like it's roomier? Can anyone verify?

Thanks!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Subbing in because I'm looking for a new winter pouch. Love my HS but open to PS. Thanks.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I posted this on TBW.com site and was told the PS is basically the same as the HS, though the fleece styles might prove a wee bit roomier because of additional stretchiness.

That said, the PS site has some different carrying styles illustrated that the HS doesn't, so I'm going to try some of those (the tummy2tummy one and the supported hip carry, where baby is way down in so legs are higher than bum). http://www.goo-ga.com/ps-instruct


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been spending weeks obsessing about this very thing! I also started a thread asking which pouch others have liked best and why.

I think the only difference between the peanut shell and hotslings is the pocket... seriously! They look pretty similar to me.

I think I might go for the peanut shell because I really like one of the patterns and yes, it seems like they have a good 'pouch'- like you said nice and deep.

But then I start looking at the adjustable Kangaroo Korner pouches and they look smart....







decisions, decisions....


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

My solution: Get one of each!










If only I could afford to!!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I LOOOOOVE my PS fleece pouch. It is so stretchy and comfy. I do believe the PS and HS cotton stretches are very similar. I have a HS in the cotton stretch and it does not have much "give" I definitely recommend the fleece PS for fall/winter. Just a note: the black fleece shows every single saliva mark, so if your DC is a sucker/chewer go with a color! Also, I am 5'6, 140 lbs, and take a medium PS, size 3 HS. GL!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

